# What to do with bear meat???



## Oscoda_Herb (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a bit of a dilemma that has been bothering me.

After a very successful bear hunt in Quebec this spring I now have a freezer full of bear meat. However, while butchering the bears I noticed there were round worms throughout the meat. After researching some I have learned that this is not uncommon. And if the meat is fully cooked it should be safe for human consumption. The problem is that my wife feels that the meat is not safe for even the dog to eat. She is not likely to change her opinion. And the thought of wasting all of that meat bothers me to no end. 

Any helpful solutions to this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

See if you can donate the meat similar to how deer is donated. Make several different types of breakfast sausage for yourself with some of it.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Use it for baiting your next Bear.

Precisely why I quit Bear hunting


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

wolfgang510 said:


> See if you can donate the meat similar to how deer is donated. Make several different types of breakfast sausage for yourself with some of it.



Ya like his wife will eat breakfast sausage made from the same meat she wouldn't give to a dog !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a great idea, DONT tell her theres worms in it!!!Bear meat is delish!


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

fishdip said:


> I have a great idea, DONT tell her theres worms in it!!!Bear meat is delish!



Read oscodaherbs post,,, his wife knows already ,,, bty any other ideas ??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe you could have sausage sticks or hunter sticks made like they do with venison.Then it's processed and cooked and may reduce her fear factor.Or if your lucky maybe you could work out a trade with friends and family for salmon or venison? I would save some for yourself to enjoy,Good luck.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I couldn't eat it.have you ever cleaned a fish that has the little black grubs in them? I wont eat them either.im sure its fine but food has to look good for me to eat Jon.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I always see someone looking for meat on Flint craigslist to feed their dogs. Maybe thats an idea. If you can see the worms, I know my wife would say "NO WAY!"


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

canyard said:


> I couldn't eat it.have you ever cleaned a fish that has the little black grubs in them? I wont eat them either.im sure its fine but food has to look good for me to eat Jon.


You will never know deepfried:lol:


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I have never found a worm in any of my bears.


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

My sons first bear had long-ass worms. I admit its not very appetizing. And it was a young butterball


----------



## Perry Haines (Oct 10, 2007)

After skinning numerous bears over the years, I can tell you the number of worm infested animals will run approx. 50%. I'm guessing that will very from one area to the next.... TIP ? : Years ago, we had a livestock vet hunting with us that would mix worming medicine in with his bait. It seemed to eliminate the problem as he never shot a worm invested bear.


----------



## Oscoda_Herb (Oct 29, 2011)

UplandHntr said:


> My sons first bear had long-ass worms. I admit its not very appetizing. And it was a young butterball


So did you eat the bear after seeing the worms in it? 
In hind sight I wish that I hadn't said anything about the worms to anyone. 
This was my first bear hunt and now I am not sure if I would go again. It was a wonderful trip. But I like to eat the game I take. Hunting doesn't feel right otherwise.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Bears belong to the pig family,and pork is full of different worms.That's why you cook it well.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats why i was joking about not telling the wife,dont feel bad if you do or dont eat it,its your decision.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Are we talking about worms in the guts or in the meat? Are the worms in the meat tiny difficult to see? Or is there actually big worms crawling around in the muscle? 

Worms are a parasite and all animals and humans are full of parasites but I certaininly wouldn't choose to eat a chunck of tender braised bear if half of a night crawler was sticking out the side of it.


----------



## Walleyed Ty (Apr 24, 2000)

wolfgang510 said:


> ...but I certaininly wouldn't choose to eat a chunck of tender braised bear if half of a night crawler was sticking out the side of it.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

The worm are in the gut but feed off blood and migrate to the. Muscles where they develop. Check out hook worm, trichina worm. They are part of the round worm family. Cook the meat as you do pork and don't worry about it.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

How big are they in the meat? I was under the impression they were small and hard to see?

From google research is sounds like trichinosis max out at 2.2mm. Pretty small. The larger types of roundworms appear to stay in the intestines.


----------

